# Parallels + Ubuntu Edgy Eft : pb écran externe



## benko (5 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec parallels/edgy eft sur mon MacBook concernant la gestion d'un écran externe.
En mode écran étendu, lorsque Parallels est en plein écran (sur l'écran externe), j'ai un bug sur le déplacement de la souris qui est tout sacadé...

En mode recopie d'écran, je n'arrive pas à faire prendre à Ubuntu/egy la résolution native de mon moniteur externe c'est à dire 1280*1024, il ne fait que du 1280*800 qui est la résolution du Macbook.

Quel'un a résolu ce souci ?


----------

